# فيديو تعليمى لبرنامج artCAM



## خالد فيلافيو (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى فى الله سأبدا بأذن *الله عمل سلسلة مصورة للعمل ببرنامج الارتكام وذلك على هيئة دوروس منفصلة ستوضع كلها هنا*

http://bp2.blogger.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/R9vSKlATtbI/AAAAAAAAAMY/JVidHkZcNaY/s1600-h/01.jpg
الفيديو الاول
الحجم 6 ميجا رار فايل باسورد khaled
حمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
أو من هنا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## اكنيو (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل اخي


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخى اكنيو و أخى aladdin_2005
وأنتظروا المذيد بأذن الله


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (16 مارس 2008)

الدرس الثانى
تداخل الاشكال الهندسية
حمل


----------



## aladdin_2005 (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير علي الملف الثاني وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكم ولكن الصوت لايظهر 
نرجو من الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بهذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## inside (18 مارس 2008)

الف الف شكر يا باشا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (18 مارس 2008)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> جزاكم الله بكل خير علي الملف الثاني وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكم ولكن الصوت لايظهر
> نرجو من الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بهذا الجهد الكبير


 
أخى الكريم لايوجد صوت 
وهو متعمد لتقليل مساحة الفايل ولأتمكن من عرضة full screen


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (18 مارس 2008)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> جزاكم الله بكل خير علي الملف الثاني وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكم ولكن الصوت لايظهر
> نرجو من الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بهذا الجهد الكبير


 
أخى الكريم لايوجد صوت 
وهو متعمد لتقليل مساحة الفايل ولأتمكن من عرضة full screen


----------



## aladdin_2005 (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير عمل ممتاز بحق سواء به صوت او بدون


----------



## أبو عبده (26 مارس 2008)

دائما فى المقدمة بإذن الله أخ خالد


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته مشكور أخي خالد على هده المجهودات الجبارة أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء 
لي طلب أخي خالد وهو إن كان من الممكن الحصول على دروس فيديو artCAM باللغة الفرنسية أو العربية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المغترب4 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (27 مارس 2008)

عزيز المراكشي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته مشكور أخي خالد على هده المجهودات الجبارة أسأل الله أن يجزيك خير الجزاء
> لي طلب أخي خالد وهو إن كان من الممكن الحصول على دروس فيديو artCAM باللغة الفرنسية أو العربية ولك جزيل الشكر


 

فى الحقيقة لايتوفر عندى تلك اللغات ولكنى سابحث عنها


----------



## pingo (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخى خالد بارك الله فيك هل تستطيع مساعدتى فى الحصول على فيديو أو كتب لتعلم برنامج edgecam
وأكون شاكر لك ذلك


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ردا على الأخ الكريم Pingo سوف أوفر لك طلبك هدا بإدن الله في نهاية الأسبوع القادم


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (30 مارس 2008)

إلى جميع الاخوة المهتمين المرجو تشكيل لائحة تتضمن العنوان البريدي ورقم الهاتف لمن لايجد في هدا تعديا على خصوصياته من أجل تواصل أسرع وتفعيل التعاون


----------



## الفتى الخارق (30 مارس 2008)

*عضو جديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــد*

جزاك الله خيرا







:59::10::77::63::12:





http://bp2.blogger.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/R9vSKlATtbI/AAAAAAAAAMY/JVidHkZcNaY/s1600-h/01.jpg


----------



## pingo (1 أبريل 2008)

عزيز المراكشي





عضو
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ردا على الأخ الكريم Pingo سوف أوفر لك طلبك هدا بإدن الله في نهاية الأسبوع القادم

الأخ الفاضل عزيز المراكشى والله ياأخى لو لم تستطع أن تفيدنى أنا برده هاكون سعيد جدا يكفينى مجرد اهتمامك 
وأنا سعيد جدا إن فى تعاون زى ده بين الأخوة العرب على النت من أجل إفادة الجميع لعل نقدر نعمل حاجة
ربنا يوفقك ولعل تكون هذه هى البداية لتعاون جميل بين الإخوان وده إيميلى عملا بنصيحتك وأرجو التواصل
aga_elmesry*************


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## pingo (1 أبريل 2008)

*يد واحدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يوفقكم جمعبيا


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخوى


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (7 أبريل 2008)

ملف تعليمى أخر

http://bp3.blogger.com/_T5vUKn7fIGI/R_lvuRxb_fI/AAAAAAAAAOM/IonAV94ts9Q/s1600-h/03.jpg

كيف تصنع هذا اللوجو بالارتكام

حمل
http://www.zshare.net/download/10154065f955d441/


----------



## ابا قدامة (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## روتر (12 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## entamalak (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بندر2006 (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمنتجة (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد يامين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جُزيتم خيراً


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل مع الشكر الجزيل

اتمنى يا خالد والاخوه الكرام اذا فيه نسخة كاملة من ArtCam ان تسعفونا بها او بالكراك لا اصدار اذا امكن


----------



## المغترب4 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لكم جزيل الشكر وانا محتاج المعلومات جدا لكن لماذا لايحمل لدي


----------



## بلال19 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااائع جاري التحميل


----------



## هشام المتوكل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير والله يبارك لك وفيك


----------



## بلال زبيب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي الكريم اردت ان اسئل عن turn weizard
الموجوده بالبرنامج الارت كام ولك الشكر


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخ خالد على عطائك الا محدود تحمل فيها على عاتقق مسؤولية كبيرة 
بأن 
ترسم صورة مشرفة لديننا ، لبلادنا لشخصياتنا 
للقلم الذي نحمله بين أيدينا .. فيحمل عنا أفكارنا الى الملأ 
بوركت والى مذيد من معلومات مفيده لاصحاب المهنه


----------



## MIC (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووور خيو معاك بندر


----------



## khald99 (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يعطيكم العافية جميعا ارجو المساعدة منكم جميعا يوجد عندي ماكنة cnc ولاكني لا اسطيع عمل 3d ارجو المساعدة منكم جميعا


----------



## khald99 (10 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من السيد خالد مساعدتي في طريقة عمل فحر 3d على artcam على الخشب ومشكورين جميعا


----------



## vip.saher (11 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي غير قادر على التحميل
ياريت روابط جديده من الدرس الاول


----------



## khald99 (12 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المساعدة منكم جميعا

وشكرا


----------



## سناء عبدالله (30 مايو 2009)

لماذا يعطينى هذه العباره The page you have requested could not be found.


----------



## banawos (31 يوليو 2009)

اخي الملف ماموجودبكل الصيغ الي وضعتها


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ vip والأخت سناء واضح أنني و أنتم أتينا متأخرين كثيرا الملفات كانت موجوده من سنة تقريبا ياليت أحد الإخوه اللي حمل الملفات يعيد رفعها على أي موقع شير وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## grafidustrial (5 أغسطس 2009)

اضم صوتى اليكم و ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## leila_tggt (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## عادل موريس عجيب (2 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على قبولى عضو فى المنتدى وربنا يوفقكم الموقع جميل جدا عادل موريس


----------



## ابو بحـر (3 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخي خالد كيف حالك انت وعدت اعضاء المنتدى بدورة و دروس فيديوا و لاحظت انك لا تدخل المنتدى كثيرا ارجوا منك ان تهتم بأخواننا بالمنتدى و لو بدروس بسيطة لتكون البداية صحيحة 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معتصم شداد (23 مارس 2010)

ابحث عن معهد يدرس artcam


----------



## alhgan (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا على مجهودك 

بس للاسف انا جربت احمل الفيديو والشرح بتاعك ملاتش حاجه فى الروابط تقريبا اتلغت ارجو منك رفعه تانى ولو عندك اى حاجه لبرنامج nx4 ياريت ترفعه ومرجعة الروابط الموجوده 

وشكرا على مجهودك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمود انور (2 يونيو 2010)

sanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## السلماني العربي (9 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ الكريم شكرا على مجهودك *​ 
*بس للاسف انا جربت احمل الفيديو والشرح بتاعك فيبدواالروابط تقريبا اتلغت ارجو منك رفعه تانى ولكن اي موقع غير الزاد شير لانه ممنوع في مصر لاحتياجي الشديد لتعلم البرنامج*​ 
*وشكرا على مجهودك ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## حسن توما (16 أكتوبر 2010)

كل روابط فيديو تعليم ارت كام معطلة


----------



## محمد أيوبي1982 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (25 فبراير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 مارس 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل يا غالي


----------



## jamal al rihani (22 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء ساعدني استاذ خالد لم يمكنني تحميل اي شيئ من تعليم برنامج أرت كام كا الكورسات مثلا ماذا سأفعل ؟


----------



## ibrahim al esawy (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن اللينكات 
*Error 404 - File Not Found*


----------



## yousef hiari (10 مايو 2011)

ارجو تعديل الروابط الفيديو الاول لانها لاتعمل


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

برجاء الرفع مرة اخرى على روابط جديدة .... مع خالص الشكر


----------



## يحيى يحيى (20 مارس 2012)

برجاء الرفع مرة اخرى على روابط جديدة .... مع خالص الشكر​


----------



## ENG AHMED1041 (1 أبريل 2012)

thx


----------



## oliverahmed (18 مايو 2013)

thanks alot to you --- oliver


----------

